# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  درسنامه بخونم یا نه؟؟

## Miiina

سلام
دوستان ی سوال داشتم
من فیلم اموزشی الاء رو میبینم(انصافا عالیه) +کتاب رو هم میخونم حالا بنظرتون خوندن درسنامه واجبه؟؟
اگ بجاش وقت خوندن درسنامه رو بدم ب تست بنظرتون بهتر نیست؟؟

----------


## Miiina

کسی بمن کمک نمیکنه :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Ayda_1998

> سلام
> دوستان ی سوال داشتم
> من فیلم اموزشی الاء رو میبینم(انصافا عالیه) +کتاب رو هم میخونم حالا بنظرتون خوندن درسنامه واجبه؟؟
> اگ بجاش وقت خوندن درسنامه رو بدم ب تست بنظرتون بهتر نیست؟؟


اگه درس رو با فیلم آموزشی متوجه میشید دیگه به درس نامه که نیازی نیست 
بقیه تایم رو به تست زدن فراوان اختصاص بدید

----------


## lix_Max

درس خوندن هیچ قاعده کلی ای نداره و ۸۰ درصدش قلق و سلیقه خودته.اگه با کتاب و فیلم میتونی تستارو حل کنی قطعا نیازی به بیشتر خوندن نیست

----------


## reza2018

> سلام
> دوستان ی سوال داشتم
> من فیلم اموزشی الاء رو میبینم(انصافا عالیه) +کتاب رو هم میخونم حالا بنظرتون خوندن درسنامه واجبه؟؟
> اگ بجاش وقت خوندن درسنامه رو بدم ب تست بنظرتون بهتر نیست؟؟


سلام،
خیر دیگه نیازی به خوندن درسنامه نیست.

----------


## Amf1384

> سلام
> دوستان ی سوال داشتم
> من فیلم اموزشی الاء رو میبینم(انصافا عالیه) +کتاب رو هم میخونم حالا بنظرتون خوندن درسنامه واجبه؟؟
> اگ بجاش وقت خوندن درسنامه رو بدم ب تست بنظرتون بهتر نیست؟؟


خیر تا میتوانید درسنامه رو محدود کنید و تست رو گسترش بدین

----------


## Colonius

> سلام
> دوستان ی سوال داشتم
> من فیلم اموزشی الاء رو میبینم(انصافا عالیه) +کتاب رو هم میخونم حالا بنظرتون خوندن درسنامه واجبه؟؟
> اگ بجاش وقت خوندن درسنامه رو بدم ب تست بنظرتون بهتر نیست؟؟


ببینید بستگی به درسش داره ، مقلا تو عربی واقعا نیازه ، درحالی که تو بعصی درسا مث دینی خیلی خیلی محدود نیازه ، ضمننا به تسلط شما تو اون درس هم بستگی داره. موفق باشید.

----------


## amir1376

> سلام
> دوستان ی سوال داشتم
> من فیلم اموزشی الاء رو میبینم(انصافا عالیه) +کتاب رو هم میخونم حالا بنظرتون خوندن درسنامه واجبه؟؟
> اگ بجاش وقت خوندن درسنامه رو بدم ب تست بنظرتون بهتر نیست؟؟


*کاش حداقل اسم درس یا دروسی که مدنظرتونه میگفتید تا بهتر راهنمایی کنند بچه ها*

----------


## Moein80

> سلام
> دوستان ی سوال داشتم
> من فیلم اموزشی الاء رو میبینم(انصافا عالیه) +کتاب رو هم میخونم حالا بنظرتون خوندن درسنامه واجبه؟؟
> اگ بجاش وقت خوندن درسنامه رو بدم ب تست بنظرتون بهتر نیست؟؟


سلام 
ببینید اگه توی فهم یه موضوع مشکل داشتین حتما درس نامه رو بخوانید ولی وسواس نداشته باشید.برای زیست فقط در صورت اشکال در فهم و درک سراغ درس نامه برین در غیر این صورت به شدت از درس نامه پرهیز کنید و به سمت تست برید 
من خودم همیشه درس نامه ها رو کامل می خوندم بعد سراغ تست میرفتم که البته دیگه وقتی برای تست نمی شد و خیلی از اینجا ضربه خوردم
برای فیزیک و ریاضی اگه تدریس معلم یا فیلم خوب بوده باشه نیازی به درس نامه نیست
برای شیمی درس نامه واجبه ولی همون طور که گفتم خیلی خودتون رو معطلش نکنید
برای عربی هم درس نامه واجبه ولی برای فارسی فقط شیوه پیدا کردن آرایه ها و دستور ها رو  یه بار برای همیشه بخونین
دینی هم فقط و فقط نکات آیات و احادیث
زبان هم به درس نامه یه نگاه مختصری بکنی بد نیست(توی کنکور پایین ترین درصدم زبان بود چون توش موفق نبودم نمیتونم  درست نظر بدم)
موفق باشین

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> دوستان ی سوال داشتم
> من فیلم اموزشی الاء رو میبینم(انصافا عالیه) +کتاب رو هم میخونم حالا بنظرتون خوندن درسنامه واجبه؟؟
> اگ بجاش وقت خوندن درسنامه رو بدم ب تست بنظرتون بهتر نیست؟؟


 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Erfan_brian

> کسی بمن کمک نمیکنه


تو کدوم درس این کارو میکنی ؟ درس با درس فرق داره !!!

----------

